# Swift premium baby back ribs



## danbono (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi All I pick up 3 pack of Swift Premium baby back ribs at Costco.
Wasn't too happy with them, they looked like small pork chops, too much meat on the bones. Some may like it like that I don't
Any one else have this problem with swift premium baby back ribs?
I passed up at Target's Smithfield ET baby back's @ 1.50 a pound, cause they were enhanced.
Thanks Dan
PS I'm thinking of cutting all the meat off the bones, and adding BBQ and heating it up.


----------



## sm0kin (Mar 29, 2019)

I’ve had them before, and I usually foil that style after 2.5 hours of smoke and cook for two more. I usually grill them off after that over high heat to sear them a bit. They turn out good for me


----------



## jond36 (Mar 29, 2019)

I have honestly found costco 3 pack ribs to be lower quality and not a better price then other places.


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 29, 2019)

You got to be careful. Usually if I see some nice ribs at a store I will pick some up.
A lot of competition people used to used Smithfield enhanced ribs.


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 29, 2019)

I got some at Fred Meyers late last summer.  Had the same type of ribs. Even with wrapping after a couple of hours they were still not very good.  Probably won't buy them again.


----------



## normonster (Mar 29, 2019)

danbono said:


> ....I'm thinking of cutting all the meat off the bones, and adding BBQ and heating it up....



Heck yeah! That is one of the main ways I consume my ribs.....finely cubed and sauced on a Hawaiian bun.  I posted that up here once and guys were appalled that I'd removed the meat from the bones.  Personally I think it is a great way to do it, or at least a great way to prepare the leftover ribs.


----------



## BB-que (Mar 29, 2019)

danbono said:


> Hi All I pick up 3 pack of Swift Premium baby back ribs at Costco.
> Wasn't too happy with them, they looked like small pork chops, too much meat on the bones. Some may like it like that I don't
> Any one else have this problem with swift premium baby back ribs?
> I passed up at Target's Smithfield ET baby back's @ 1.50 a pound, cause they were enhanced.
> ...


Yeah I got them once and was not happy either.  End up paying for a lot of loin meat opposed to rib meat, ending up tasting like a dry chicken breast.  I won’t buy again either


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2019)

Well this seems like a lesson learned. But were they really that bad? I like meat I can eat I can't eat bones.

Warren


----------



## BB-que (Mar 29, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Well this seems like a lesson learned. But were they really that bad? I like meat I can eat I can't eat bones.
> 
> Warren


For me the issue was the majority of the meat is not the dark fatty meat you’re used to with rib meat, but very lean almost white meat that is sure to dry out with a rib cook.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2019)

Treat the same as a bone in pork lion.

Warren


----------



## BB-que (Mar 29, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Treat the same as a bone in pork lion.
> 
> Warren


As long as you want pork loin and not baby back ribs, they’re great.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2019)

Agreed but deal with what you have waste not want not.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2019)

That is exactly the reason I went to STL's.
All the BB's nowadays come as loin back ribs, meaning that they have a big piece of loin attached to them.
So the loin part should only go to 145 & the rest of the rib needs to go to 195-205.
Impossible to get right.
Al


----------



## BB-que (Mar 30, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Agreed but deal with what you have waste





SmokinAl said:


> That is exactly the reason I went to STL's.
> All the BB's nowadays come as loin back ribs, meaning that they have a big piece of loin attached to them.
> So the loin part should only go to 145 & the rest of the rib needs to go to 195-205.
> Impossible to get right.
> Al


Let me ask you a question Al, cause I’ve never done spares.  I’m in your camp and tired of paying rib prices for loin meat that I’m gonna dry out.  Does Costco also sell Swift Premium spares?  And if so how do you like them relative to a more premium spare rib?  The SP bb’a we agree are disappointing so wanted to ask if you’ve been pretty happy with the spares.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2019)

BB-que said:


> Let me ask you a question Al, cause I’ve never done spares.  I’m in your camp and tired of paying rib prices for loin meat that I’m gonna dry out.  Does Costco also sell Swift Premium spares?  And if so how do you like them relative to a more premium spare rib?  The SP bb’a we agree are disappointing so wanted to ask if you’ve been pretty happy with the spares.



Honestly I don't like buying ribs at Costco or Sam's, cause they come in a 3 pack & usually the rack in the middle would not be one I would buy. So I get mine at Publix when they go on sale, usually for $1.99 a pound & they are cryovaced in 1 rack packages. That way I can see both sides of the ribs and pick out the ones I want. I'm very particular & find one rack I like every 20 to 30 racks. So when they go on sale I usually buy 5 or 6 racks.
Al


----------



## jond36 (Mar 30, 2019)

My thoughts exactly. The 3 pack always has at least one rack I would never pick out.


----------



## radioguy (Mar 30, 2019)

We just did a cook with STL Costco ribs.  We did about 12 racks and they were pretty good.  Meaty and good fat content.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Mar 31, 2019)

Smithfield are the worst brand of ribs I ever made, I ended up throwing them out.  Tried that brand on two different occasions with the same results.  They had a "funk" about them that was just gross. Also very fatty.


----------



## danbono (Apr 1, 2019)

Smithfield ET Ribs are enhanced with a a brine solution.   Some  loved them, read some where they were used in comps??
Dan


----------



## BB-que (Apr 1, 2019)

danbono said:


> Hi All I pick up 3 pack of Swift Premium baby back ribs at Costco.
> Wasn't too happy with them, they looked like small pork chops, too much meat on the bones. Some may like it like that I don't
> Any one else have this problem with swift premium baby back ribs?
> I passed up at Target's Smithfield ET baby back's @ 1.50 a pound, cause they were enhanced.
> ...


Yeah they’re alot of loin meat - which dries out when cooked like a rib.  Not good


----------



## danbono (Apr 1, 2019)

BB-que said:


> Yeah they’re alot of loin meat - which dries out when cooked like a rib.  Not good



Hi That is why I'm gong back to St Louie ribs next time.
Dan


----------



## jond36 (Apr 1, 2019)

Went to costco today. Noticed the fine print of "Pork Loin Backribs"


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Apr 2, 2019)

Ive only cooked ribs about 8 times and 2 of those rib cooks came out really bad. Those 2 cooks had the same thing in common they were “extra meaty baby back ribs”. Now I’m realizing the extra meaty part was probably the loin meat y’all are talking about.......


----------

